# Favorite MoCA friendly Splitter/Amplifier



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Tivo/MoCA friendly coaxial splitter with amplifier? I'm looking to go from one coaxial cable to 8 or 9 separate Tivo Minis with RG6 coaxial cable.

Appreciate your help!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

rodney111 said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for a good Tivo/MoCA friendly coaxial splitter with amplifier? I'm looking to go from one coaxial cable to 8 or 9 separate Tivo Minis with RG6 coaxial cable.


How many of those coaxial runs require the raw cable signal?

Minis only need a network connection, not the raw cable signal. You may be able to eliminate any amplification, and just use passive splitters.

Amphenol's hybrid MoCA splitter may be worth a try.

https://www.amazon.com/AMPHENOL-IPGH3M4-VF-Infinity-Premise-Splitter/dp/B07CQTHL33/


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I like this one just fine:

Commscope CSMAPDU9VPI 9-port HomeConnect Passive VoIP Amplifier with MoCA(NEW) 689719680866 | eBay

-KP


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Recommended MoCA splitters are the Holland GHS-PRO-M series, or Starburst- or Verizon-branded MoCA 2.0 splitters.


----------



## rodney111 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks all. I'll check these out.


----------



## sts1 (Jan 2, 2009)

krkaufman said:


> How many of those coaxial runs require the raw cable signal?
> 
> Minis only need a network connection, not the raw cable signal. You may be able to eliminate any amplification, and just use passive splitters.
> 
> ...


Would the passive splitter go outside also? I think I only need two full lines, one to the Bolt and the other to the den where the gateway and Romio pro are located. It would make things easier to avoid the power, I think, but am not sure.

I will have additional splits in the attic for a few more units, but they'll either be Minis or something that runs on wifi.

If I went this route (and even if I don't), I think I should upgrade the splitters inside the house.

I add the Tivo Bridge back to the setup, i'd need a four way unbalanced splitter in the den (stronger signal to the gateway, other signals to the Romio Pro, Bridge and Tuning Adapter), and a balanced 4 way splitter in the master (bolt, tuning adapter, bathroom mini, master closet mini, future expansion).

I don't see any 4 way unbalanced splitters, though, which makes sense because the splitter has an equal number of outputs. So I either have to use a 2 way splitter connected to a 3 balanced splitter or just use a 4 way balanced splitter there.

(I recognize that i'm making this more complicated than I need to--I'm just trying to figure out what I need so I can order a bunch of stuff at once since techtoolsupply.com seems to be much cheaper than amazon for these splitters. This isn't a huge issue for me right now since the system is all working fine but I would like to have it set up for expansion).

3 way unbalanced HOL-GHS-3PRO-M
3 way balanced HOL-GHS-3BPRO-M
4 way balanced HOL-ABS314H

There is an 8 way balanced splitter, HOL-ABS318H, but that would result in -11.5 to every connection, including the gateway/romio pro in the den.

if I went with the IPGH3M4-VF, I assume I would connect the den to the -4 (for the gateway/romio), the master bedroom to a -7.5 connection and the rest of the connections would go on the moca ports for -12? That would probably be the easiest solution for the splitters in the Cox box outside.

So please tell me if this makes sense:

*Change outside* to IPGH3M4-VF to start.

*Change Den to *
HOL-ABS312H (2 Way splitter) replacing the current two way splitter.
replace second splitter with either HOL-GHS-3PRO-M unbalanced, with stronger port going to the Tivo Bridge, or the HOL-GHS-3BPRO-M balanced splitter).

*Change Master to *
HOL-ABS314H (4 way splitter)

Change second splitter (for Closet and expansion) to HOL-ABS312H (2 way balanced splitter) for now with a change to a HOL-ABS314H (4 way splitter) when the system is expanded.

thanks!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Road trip today. Will respond from destination.


----------

